# There is no First Strike in Karate  the Training



## Victor Smith (Jul 15, 2011)

Ive just posted an article on my blog called There is no First Strike in Karate  the Training.


  It is an examination of technique studies from Mutsu Mizuhos 1933 Karate Kenpo.  I consider them a practical example of the training behind Karate Ni Sente Nashi, There is No First Strike in Karate. Perhaps you will find it of interest.  The article can be found at 
http://isshin-concentration.blogspot.com/2011/07/there-is-no-first-strike-in-karate.html


----------



## poph0ly (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey Victor ;
I think you mean "tai sabaki".
Is it right?


----------



## Victor Smith (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi,  I'm not sure whether tai sabaki is correct for Okinawa, but as you mean it, yes the body shifting Mutsu described is covered by the use of tai sabaki.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Jul 18, 2011)

Very good topic to bring up 

Iain Abernethy has a very good article as well here http://www.iainabernethy.co.uk/article/no-first-attack-karate

Also a good thread in the general section on pre-emptive strikes http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?97284-Pre-emptive-strike


----------



## Victor Smith (Jul 18, 2011)

Interesting discussions. Mutsu's use of the preemptive strike involves shifting and striking after the attacker strikes. I wish I had Mutsu's original text in English for I understand his use was even more dynamic than I could ascertain from his drawings, which are obviously influenced by my Isshinryu background. But I still consider my analysis valid.

The attacker strikes, you make sure it doesn't connect and strike them being the first one to hit, they missed you didn't, unless you choose to do otherwise.


----------

